# Voss kveik under pressure



## Nickedoff (1/12/20)

Just wondering if anyone has used voss kveik under pressure and how clean it turned out. Still get the citrus notes?


----------



## kadmium (1/12/20)

Nickedoff said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used voss kveik under pressure and how clean it turned out. Still get the citrus notes?


If you want a clean ferment something like Oslo would be better but pretty sure Grmblz has a lot of knowledge regarding Kevin.


----------



## Nickedoff (2/12/20)

Thanks Kad, I was looking at Oslo but it's double the price. Pressure fermenting seems to suppress esters so I was wondering how it goes with Voss. I guess I'll just give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## kadmium (2/12/20)

Nickedoff said:


> Thanks Kad, I was looking at Oslo but it's double the price. Pressure fermenting seems to suppress esters so I was wondering how it goes with Voss. I guess I'll just give it a go and see what happens.


Pressure does suppress esters but I personally find it doesn't suppress the character of the yeast a great deal, and keeps the the negative esters more at bay. 

It let's you run hotter while keeping unwanted at bay. Great for lagers and the like, and even most ales under small pressure. I probably wouldn't put Belgian type yeasts under pressure when chasing max esters but I ran Verdant IPA under 5psi and still found bug apricot esters.


----------



## Grmblz (2/12/20)

Nickedoff said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used voss kveik under pressure and how clean it turned out. Still get the citrus notes?


Voss will produce citrus notes, lots fermented hot (37c) and unpressurised, less if cool (20c) and under a bit of pressure (35 kpa-5 psi) but it wont produce what I think you mean by "clean"
A bit more info might be helpful, what are you trying to achieve? If it's a lager and you are looking at kveik because you don't have temp control then as Kad says Oslo or Skare, if you do have temp control then Loki would be best (starter at 18c) if it's an ale and you just want to dial back the Voss citrus then cool and 35kpa but none will give you a true "lager" (whatever that might be) 
If you just want to mess about with kveik then go for it, it's an amazing organism, although I got a bit "kveiked out" after a couple of years, my overall favourite is Kveik King in a vintage ale of 8.5% fermented open at 37c, I keep an aged, bottled stock of it for special occasions.


----------



## Nickedoff (2/12/20)

Thanks @Grmblz . I have temp control. I was looking at voss as a way of churning out a few batches of megaswill-style lagery type beers for my philistine mates. I can get voss as dry yeast cheaply - Oslo etc are like $15 so a fair bit more. I haven't got into harvesting yet so getting a bit exxy - I thought voss might be reasonably clean if I fermented under pressure (~15psil and around 25-30c.


----------



## kadmium (2/12/20)

Nickedoff said:


> Thanks @Grmblz . I have temp control. I was looking at voss as a way of churning out a few batches of megaswill-style lagery type beers for my philistine mates. I can get voss as dry yeast cheaply - Oslo etc are like $15 so a fair bit more. I haven't got into harvesting yet so getting a bit exxy - I thought voss might be reasonably clean if I fermented under pressure (~15psil and around 25-30c.


You only need **** all of it to be honest. You can pitch as little as 5g I believe so a consideration there? Also kveik is easy to harvest which could make it go further. You can just top crop it (get a mason jar that's sanitised, sanitise a ladle, and scoop out some of the krausen while its fermenting. Be quick though, it ferments very fast!


----------



## Nickedoff (2/12/20)

Thanks mate


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/12/20)

Easiest way to harvest,use one of these





Its actually called a kveikal, kviek is the easiest of yeasts to dry, I believe the reason being no other bacteria stands a chance against this fast acting yeast.


----------



## Teebs (2/12/20)

Craft Brewer. Store closed







www.craftbrewer.com.au





I’ve just used this on a helles and it turned out good


----------



## Grmblz (2/12/20)

Nickedoff said:


> Thanks @Grmblz . I have temp control. I was looking at voss as a way of churning out a few batches of megaswill-style lagery type beers for my philistine mates. I can get voss as dry yeast cheaply - Oslo etc are like $15 so a fair bit more. I haven't got into harvesting yet so getting a bit exxy - I thought voss might be reasonably clean if I fermented under pressure (~15psil and around 25-30c.


Oh dear, here goes what little reputation I may have as a craft brewer.
Like you I have some Philistine friends/family, and despite my best efforts they remain firmly in the megaswill camp.
Sooo what's to be done? 
Not wishing to spend any more than absolutely necessary, or waste good ingredients on the belligerent buggers I came up with this recipe.

25L batch (I have some 23L kegs)
2 x Woolworths Home Brew Lager 1.7kg | Woolworths 
1 x kilo sugar
Yeast is cropped Loki at 20c open fermented.
Total cost for 23L of "megaswill) $17.50

I call it my "Harmless Australian Lager" not because it lacks strength, but because there's bugger all hops or malt flavour, it doesn't harm even the most sensitive delicate little petal.

Verdict? WOW! I didn't know you could make beer as good as this "sits in corner, head in hands, weeping quietly"
I'm ashamed to say it's a permanent fixture, left hand tap on the 4 tap fridge, and that 23L always goes quicker than any 19L. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.
Give it a go with your Voss and have a play with temps, I think 30c is going to give you more flavour than you want but who knows?


----------



## Nickedoff (2/12/20)

Hahaha - I'm not sure I'm willing to stoop *that low* @Grmblz. I mainly wanted to make an easy drinking clean lagery-type beer that I can also enjoy and if they don't like it, stuff em. 

I'll give voss a whirl with something like 90% pale 10% wheat and a small amount of magnum/warrior and a touch of late galaxy maybe.


----------



## razz (2/12/20)

Grmblz said:


> Verdict? WOW! I didn't know you could make beer as good as this "sits in corner, head in hands, weeping quietly"
> I'm ashamed to say it's a permanent fixture, left hand tap on the 4 tap fridge, and that 23L always goes quicker than any 19L. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


As the saying goes Grmblz "you can lead a horse to water but you can't drown the bastard!"


----------



## Grmblz (2/12/20)

Nickedoff said:


> Thanks @Grmblz .I haven't got into harvesting yet so getting a bit exxy


Just a thought Nick, do as Kadmium recommends
"_You can just top crop it (get a mason jar that's sanitised, sanitise a ladle, and scoop out some of the krausen while its fermenting_" Just use a sterilised jam jar if you don't have mason jars, and chuck it in the fridge, as he says it will keep for quite a while.
Then when you have kegged the beer get a couple of bath towels folded over and lay out a clean tea towel on top of them, you need as much liquid off the yeast cake as you can get, the idea is to have a really thick slurry, give it a good stir and pour it all onto the tea towel, lay another clean tea towel over the top, and leave it all somewhere to dry out, it takes a few days, after 2 or 3 days change out the bath towels, when it's all bone dry peel apart the tea towels, and you have dried kveik, crinkle up the tea towels and shake off the flakes (I use newspaper, remember them? to catch the flakes) store in little clip lock bags (4 to 5 gms per bag) fridge or freezer makes no difference.
Now before all the purists have a heart attack, yes I know, it goes against all conventional wisdom, however kveik is nothing if not conventional, this works, you'll get a heap of easily stored yeast, ready to pitch.
I keep a frozen yeast bank, samples kept in styrene medical boxes surrounded with gell packs, and to use a sample it's thaw and stir, ramp up and stir, ramp up stir, ramp up stir, and pitch, a real pain, kveik is open fridge remove cliplock bag and pitch.
@Nickedoff pay the $15 but use these methods and it's free after that.


----------



## Nickedoff (2/12/20)

Interesting method! Once I get rid of the vinegar fly infestation in my garage I might give it a go.


----------



## Grmblz (2/12/20)

Nickedoff said:


> Interesting method! Once I get rid of the vinegar fly infestation in my garage I might give it a go.


Yeah the little buggers can be a pain, I use the spare bedroom (don't tell the wife) 
You make a good point though, I do actually use the spare bedroom but spray around it with fly spray first and then keep it closed up, no idea if this makes a difference, it's just how I do it.


----------



## charlie_b (3/12/20)

Grmblz said:


> Just a thought Nick, do as Kadmium recommends
> "_You can just top crop it (get a mason jar that's sanitised, sanitise a ladle, and scoop out some of the krausen while its fermenting_" Just use a sterilised jam jar if you don't have mason jars, and chuck it in the fridge, as he says it will keep for quite a while.
> Then when you have kegged the beer get a couple of bath towels folded over and lay out a clean tea towel on top of them, you need as much liquid off the yeast cake as you can get, the idea is to have a really thick slurry, give it a good stir and pour it all onto the tea towel, lay another clean tea towel over the top, and leave it all somewhere to dry out, it takes a few days, after 2 or 3 days change out the bath towels, when it's all bone dry peel apart the tea towels, and you have dried kveik, crinkle up the tea towels and shake off the flakes (I use newspaper, remember them? to catch the flakes) store in little clip lock bags (4 to 5 gms per bag) fridge or freezer makes no difference.
> Now before all the purists have a heart attack, yes I know, it goes against all conventional wisdom, however kveik is nothing if not conventional, this works, you'll get a heap of easily stored yeast, ready to pitch.
> ...



I might have to give this method a go. I tried drying my first batch in the oven a few weeks back. Spread a layer on baking paper and had the oven on low for a couple of hours. Then froze the result. 

I threw this in a starter over the weekend and had nothing after near 2 days of waiting. I didn't think it was possible to kill the stuff, but apparently I have...


----------



## Coalface (3/12/20)

charlie_b said:


> I might have to give this method a go. I tried drying my first batch in the oven a few weeks back. Spread a layer on baking paper and had the oven on low for a couple of hours. Then froze the result.
> 
> I threw this in a starter over the weekend and had nothing after near 2 days of waiting. I didn't think it was possible to kill the stuff, but apparently I have...



Yeah I have Voss, Opshaug, Oslo and Hornindal.

Upon getting a new strain I brew a low hop beer and once fermented pour the beer off the yeast cake, then spoon some out and dump onto a piece of baking paper on my heatpad and spread it out. come back 12ish hours later and it's all dry and just put in ziplock bags in the freezer. I do that with the first batch from the yeast and label it 1st gen. 

I then just reuse some of the remaining slurry from that beer and the next brews and so on. often I'll just dump a spoonful of slurry into the next batch but sometimes I'll use it in a starter. 

Once I want to change yeasts I just go back to the freezer to the 1st gen frozen flakes of the desired yeast add a few grams into a starter and repeat the above.

Been working ok for me. 


@Teebs Where did you get the Lutra? have had trouble finding that strain.


----------



## Teebs (4/12/20)

Grmblz said:


> Oh dear, here goes what little reputation I may have as a craft brewer.
> Like you I have some Philistine friends/family, and despite my best efforts they remain firmly in the megaswill camp.
> Sooo what's to be done?
> Not wishing to spend any more than absolutely necessary, or waste good ingredients on the belligerent buggers I came up with this recipe.
> ...





Coalface said:


> Yeah I have Voss, Opshaug, Oslo and Hornindal.
> 
> Upon getting a new strain I brew a low hop beer and once fermented pour the beer off the yeast cake, then spoon some out and dump onto a piece of baking paper on my heatpad and spread it out. come back 12ish hours later and it's all dry and just put in ziplock bags in the freezer. I do that with the first batch from the yeast and label it 1st gen.
> 
> ...





Coalface said:


> Yeah I have Voss, Opshaug, Oslo and Hornindal.
> 
> Upon getting a new strain I brew a low hop beer and once fermented pour the beer off the yeast cake, then spoon some out and dump onto a piece of baking paper on my heatpad and spread it out. come back 12ish hours later and it's all dry and just put in ziplock bags in the freezer. I do that with the first batch from the yeast and label it 1st gen.
> 
> ...


Craft Brewer - Omega Yeast Lutra Kveik OYL071, $15






Craft Brewer. Store closed







www.craftbrewer.com.au


----------



## Nickedoff (14/12/20)

I dropped a pack of Voss into a US-style red ale yesterday. Bloody hell, it doesn't muck around. Had a 5cm krausen after about an hour (under 5psi).


----------

